# Vets4Pets Cheap Vaccinations



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

my daughter uses her local Vets4Pets in Oadby, Leicestershire but I know there is more based all over the country. They do an excellent deal on vaccinations - 

First Vaccination - £10
Second Vaccination - £10
All Following Boosters - £10

or

Vaccinate Your Pet For Life - £70

www.vets4pets.com

again just another site i thought id share as I am sure im not the only one who has been hit financially by whats whats going on at the moment.


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Just a warning on vets4pets though. I wouldn't advise anybody to take their pets there for anything but routine jabs (wouldn't even trust them to do jabs for mine) because they make a serious amount of schoolboy errors and can even tell the age of a baby rabbit etc. We recently had somebody take an iguana to them (god knows why they agreed to see it as they are not rep specialists) only to be told by them that their iggy was going to die within 12 days despite the fact that hours later a reptile specialist confirmed that it was actually one of the healthiest iggys he had seen. And she paid £40 for this! Needless to say she is putting in a formal complaint but BEWARE!! It is only one of many horror stories from Vets4Pets and if the woman with the iggy had not sought a second opinion she may have had a perfectly healthy animal put to sleep because they don't have a clue so make it up instead


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

have to agree with ya there my dog was with vets4pets an she didnt stay there long they havent a clue what they are doing, i stay well away from them now


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

seems a shame really could do with getting them all vax'd and thats cheaper than with the amnesty voucher


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you for stating those, i wasnt away of this all though a few things you have said have got me thinking.

my daughter usually uses the PDSA and has never had a problem. she was going on holiday on the 4th may and her dog had to go into kennels for the week but she had lost the vaccination card so had to have them re-done. she decided to use vets4pets because of the deal they had on vaccinations (the PDSA now charge normal price for vaccinations, or charge more anyway). she vivsted vets4pets 4 times, first time was for first vaccintion, second time was for second vaccinations and the third time for kennel cough. each time they checked her dog over and weighed her and said for her breed/age (rottweiler aged 12 and a half) she was in great health and great physical condition. the forth visit to the vets was on friday 1st may again her dog was given a clean bill of health. on the sunday her dog collapsed at the kennels (during drop off) and was rushed to the vets (PDSA) where she had to be PTS because of organ failure and apparently a heart murmor (sp!!).

we original thought it was just one of those things and due to the dogs age etc, but now after everything ive just ready here maybe this is something that a different vet could have picked up on. really got me thinking now.


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

I have heard quite a few bad stories of vets4pets unfortunately. someone i know took a baby rabbit too them with diarrheoa and they told her it was too young to be away from its mum and told her it was between 2 and 5 weeks. first problem is thatthe difference between a 2 and 5 week old rabbit is so massive that the vet clearly had no idea whatsoever of the age of the rabbit. it was later confirmed that it was 8 weeks old and perfectly fine to be away from its mum. the second thing was that she told them that she had it out on the grass all day and they failed to tell her that this was her problem as the rabbit was too young to eat so much fresh matter so her rabbit died from diarrheoa

unfortunately they seem to get away with very little knowledge of animals because not many people follow through with complaints against vets especially once the animal has died as they just want to leave it and most people don't know how to complain


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

You can't say that all vets4pets are good or bad - it completely depends on the vet who is in charge there are it's a franchise. I went to the Preston one for over a year and the vet there was wonderful - I would have trusted him with my life, nevermind the animals! Brilliant surgeon too, had 2 lump removals on my ratties and the incisions was beautiful and healed in no time. However, he left to set up his own practice and the vet that took his place was terrible. Gave me ridiculous dosing of baytril for a poorly rat, and refused to give more or anything else despite my arguing, and basically treated me like an idiot.

So basically it completely depends on the vet who runs the place, it's very hit or miss. I was lucky enough to have a brilliant vet there, but when he left (not set up his practice yet) I had to find another as his replacement was so terrible.

ETA Just wanted to add that he wasn't just interested i making money either - I was hardly charged for a consult unless I left with drugs, and one time was only changed £25 for an x-ray and 10mL metacam. The one and only time I visited with the new vet in charge I was in the waiting room for a good half hour and all the receptionist/nurse did was try and sell hills science plan to everyone who walked it - it was quite uncomfortable as she was just pushing it on anyone, so it was obvious their game was making money and not helping animals (that's the reason the old vet left the surgery, as he was being pressurised to make more money which he just wasn't interested in.)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sadly Vets4Pets is a money motivated practise. The vets are pushed with higher and higher targets to meet by the franchise company including the sale of food. We know one vet that left and spilled the beans about them.
Private practices tend to spend more time with the pet and the owner so have a higher success rate and a much more caring attitude.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

we have 2 vets one for vaccinations and my for everything else vet!

Greenbank in Gatley manchester as they charge £18.50 for boosters and with 5 dogs this cuts the cost for that.

my other vet i use for everything else not the cheapest vet but been with them years now as i trust them and their facility is great and they respect me and my dogs, and dont treat me like a dumb ass who knows nothing.


----------

